# Would anyone else like this anti-addiction therapy?



## AvGalen (Dec 31, 2007)

I was hoping they finished this story-line today and they did.

I think the story is very readable without knowing the backgrounds, but just to be sure:
Ethan: Skinny guy, main character, addicted to all computer games, but one in particular.
Lucas: Rougher guy, best friend of Ethan. He just likes computer games, but handles it in a sane way
Lilah: the girl, Ethans girlfriend. She has become a professional gamer.
Zeke: the robot, Ethans extremely modified XBox. Needless to say he likes computer games.

http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php?d=20071205
http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php?d=20071207
http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php?d=20071208
http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php?d=20071210
http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php?d=20071212
http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php?d=20071214
http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php?d=20071215
http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php?d=20071217
http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php?d=20071219
http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php?d=20071221
http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php?d=20071222
http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php?d=20071226
http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php?d=20071228
http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php?d=20071229
http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php?d=20071231


----------



## Pedro (Dec 31, 2007)

and...how does it end?
or is that the last one?


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 31, 2007)

I think that is the last one. Look at the date in the url


----------



## Dyste (Dec 31, 2007)

It's still technically the 31st in most countries, though.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 31, 2007)

Are they not allowed to continue in 2008? I don't get it.


----------



## Dyste (Dec 31, 2007)

No, it's just that the last comic shown is for the 31st, so I'm guessing that it's a website made in the U.S., therefore the next comic may either be a New Year's special like the Christmas one with the dogs, continuing on the 2nd, or it may just continue. But we won't know whether or not there will be more until the next one is released.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 1, 2008)

Why doesn't anyone answer the question "Would anyone else like this anti-addiction therapy?"

Let me be the first to answer it. I must admit I have had this type of anti-addiction therapy in the past. According to the therapist I responded very well to the therapy, but she recommended repeated treatment just to be sure I wouldn't get a relapse  Not very long after the worst of the addiction was over, she proclaimed she would no longer be my therapist 

Now I am wondering if I need to fall back into my old habits so I can find a new therapist


----------



## Stefan (Jan 1, 2008)

Now that you insist I think about the thread subject, I finally understand it. I had somehow thought about the whole storyline, but now I realize you meant the very last one. And yes, I guess I could like it, but I'm not sure. I'm complicated.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 1, 2008)

I would encourage you to give it a try


----------



## abbracadiabra (Jan 1, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Now I am wondering if I need to fall back into my old habits so I can find a new therapist




I would recommend finding a new therapist prior to falling back into your old habits. If you do the reverse you run the risk of not being able to find a new therapist.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 1, 2008)

abbracadiabra said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Now I am wondering if I need to fall back into my old habits so I can find a new therapist
> ...


 
I agree. Can you recommend me a new therapist, preferably one that is specialized in this kind of treatment?


----------



## Dene (Jan 1, 2008)

Lol, the therapy could work, but perhaps the therapist would need to go a bit further, as such material could easily be found on the internet... I'm not sure if the therapist would be able to get away with it though!


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 1, 2008)

OK, before this becomes X-rated let's realize that the therapist should actually be a girlfriend and not a professional therapist. And it really shouldn't be one of those German female "professionals".


----------



## Dene (Jan 1, 2008)

Lol yea, it's hard to keep a conversation on such a topic all-age-suitable  . And sure, if it was a girlfriend/boyfriend I think it could potentially work very well, depending on whether that was something that would be missed. I think a professional therapist would be in a lot of trouble if they tried such therapy  .


----------



## CorwinShiu (Jan 4, 2008)

This type of therapy didn't work for this person :/

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1273/999728557_f1ba7ca5d7_o.jpg

-off digg-


----------



## Dyste (Jan 4, 2008)

Not to be insensitive, but that's kind of funny. I enjoy the occasional gaming--not computer games necessarily--but I wouldn't believe that any game should command such attention as to draw people away from what we term to be "reality". I don't even understand how that girl had such tolerance.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 4, 2008)

CorwinShiu said:


> This type of therapy didn't work for this person :/
> 
> http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1273/999728557_f1ba7ca5d7_o.jpg
> 
> -off digg-


I don't think she has actually tried this therapy yet (just calling/talking) and with her age being 16 I don't feel comfortable recommending it to her.
It looks like her boyfriend could at least use some form of this therapy. I think it is a good thing that he is being honest to her, but his behavior is.....bad.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 4, 2008)

Have you heard his version of the story?

(btw, two new episodes are up)


----------



## Dene (Jan 4, 2008)

Dyste said:


> Not to be insensitive, but that's kind of funny. I enjoy the occasional gaming--not computer games necessarily--but I wouldn't believe that any game should command such attention as to draw people away from what we term to be "reality". I don't even understand how that girl had such tolerance.



You'd be suprised at how real this is, I have seen people (on tv) who are completely addicted to games (WoW) so much that they drop out of school etc etc etc... I can't give an exact example, I think if you google searched you would find plenty.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 4, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Have you heard his version of the story?
> 
> (btw, two new episodes are up)


No, I haven't heard his version of the story and I don't think I ever will.

Yes, two new episodes are up (about 1 in 2 days is normal) and it really looks like the therapy has helped. I think Lucas (the friend) found out about the therapy and is trying to get some too


----------



## abbracadiabra (Jan 5, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> No, I haven't heard his version of the story and I don't think I ever will.




Hmmm... I could take a wild guess at his version of the story, and something tells me that addiction therapy isn't required in his case. 




AvGalen said:


> Yes, two new episodes are up (about 1 in 2 days is normal) and it really looks like the therapy has helped. I think Lucas (the friend) found out about the therapy and is trying to get some too




Now that could make for a very interesting storyline


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 27, 2009)

I just got reminded about this thread. The story got sort off continued, but obviously there are SOME differences between men and women:

http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php?d=20090529
http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php?d=20090601
http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php?d=20090603
http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php?d=20090608

http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php?d=20090610
http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php?d=20090612
http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php?d=20090615
http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php?d=20090617
http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php?d=20090619
http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php?d=20090622
http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php?d=20090624


----------

